# Kure Beach Drum (last week)



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I dont know why I wasn't aware of this but there was a 46 inch drum caught off of Kure Beach last week. (must we keep a secrets?) I got to talking with a coworker a few minutes ago, and was told that it was during the evening. dont know who it was or anything....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*KB Drum*

I read about it on Kurebeachfishingpier.com.
The guy said he caught it in the evening fishing for sharks. It was a post on the bragging board. 

The way the post sounded, I didn't really believe 
him. That is why I have not said much about it.
I told luvs2fish about it and we kinda blew it off as crap. I wanted a little more info, or a pic. 

Ryan, we are coming down on the night of the 27th. We are going to fish in the evenings on the surf. If you want to hook up let me know. 
We will probably fish just north of the KB pier for sharks. A buddy of mine caught 2 last August about 100 yards north of the pier. Let me know if you can make it.

Mullet


Could be true but who knows.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im off on the 28th*

Im off on the 28th. let me know what your doing then, Ill try and catch you guys!

Yea, I just saw the thing from Kure Pier after you mentioned it, Heck, I didnt even know they had a website now. 

I dunno if you've ever heard of a fellow named Bubba Atkinson of Atkinson realty? He lives right there on 421 south accross form the ocean, about five to six blocks from the pier. Right out in front of his house, he's caught many citation Drum. He won the CB fall tournament a time or two right there in that spot!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> I dont know why I wasn't aware of this but there was a 46 inch drum caught off of Kure Beach last week. (must we keep a secrets?) I got to talking with a coworker a few minutes ago, and was told that it was during the evening. dont know who it was or anything....


 That's why I asked about drummies in the other post.. Often when I find sharks in a spot there's drum using it also..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*you know....*

I thought I saw a seemingly inncocent coincidence on a few of the photos you've posted. Seems you've always had a few drummy pictures mixed in there with some sharks at some of your secret spots.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Sharkin'*

Ryan,

We are going to fish mostly at night for the sharks, depending on the temp when we get down. I figure we will fish just up from the KB pier. How far have you been yakin baits out on the south end.

My buddy caught his 2 last summer in shallow water. He was fishing between the bar and the sand. He starts just when the sun goes down and fishes until around midnight. 

He offered the use of the rods he uses for this purpose ut I am kinda hesitant to take someone elses stuff when they are not with me. He uses 3' steel leaders. I told him I would just use a few leaders.

Mullet


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Finger_Mullet said:


> He was fishing between the bar and the sand. He starts just when the sun goes down and fishes until around midnight


that's what i do most of the time at wrightsville when i dont drag the kayak. i'm too scurred to paddle out there at night anyways . put one in the first trough and another out past the bar. they will find it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bait?*

I have always used a whole fillet of whatever I can catch that day. Coaker, spot, mullet, etc...

What is working for you??
I figured I would go to B&B or the seafood place down at Monkey Junction and ask for a few heads just in case I cant catch anything in the surf to use for bait.

Mullet


----------



## blindhog (Jan 21, 2005)

You mean that Kure Beach pier has updated its web site!!!! The last time I checked it was about 6 months old. If You want to surf fish there is a yellow house south of the pier . Its at the intersection of the main road and the one that goes back to the sound . Its been so long since I fished there I cannot remember the name of the road but a local guy told me that there is a shell bed just past the breakers . When we fished there caught spots 2 at a time and later caught Puppy drum on finger mullets. We also saw a big Drum chasing spots in the breakers that day . The biggest drum caught that day weighed 19lbs . It has always been a good spot to fish from the surf.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Kure Beach*

I believe that road is Davis Beach Road. It goes back to the radar sites. You can no longer go back there thanks to 9/11.

Like many other beachs, Kure beach had wooden "groins" extending out into the water every city block to help keep sand on the beach back in the day. THe place where you are talking about is about the beginning of the Coquina Rock Outcropping. Lots of rocks and shells under the water. It extends south to the cove (Forth Fisher Museum). the Rocks are visible on the beach in front of the Riggings Condos. But they still extend out a litle farther. There is also a second set of rocks a few hundred feet of the beach, but they get covered up with sand everyother year or so. Excellent places to fish, you usually have to put up with losing some tackle from time to time.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i don't know where the drum are now, but as they say,"back in the day" when corncake inlet was still there, on the river side with an incoming tide and the ocean side with an outgoing tide, there were large drum (and tarpon) to be had.
charlie


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Inlet*

I sure do miss that inlet!!!!!!! I pulled a many flounder out of that inlet. Also hooked a few sea creatures that I never turned. I caught the most just before it filled in and the water was shallow and moving pretty good. 

We hooked into something a few hundred yards up in the inlet and it took off. We followed it to the point. When it hit big water it hauled ass. Was flounder fishing with light tackle and had no chance. I figured it was a drum or a ray. 

I was fishing near the inlet in August one year. When there was a bar and a deep trough. Not catching anything. These young guys drove up with a rod a piece. They walked out across the trough and to the bar. They then walked the bar to the mouth of the inlet. Approx. 150 yards off the beach in about waist deep water. Less than an hour later then come wading back in with a stringer of drum. They had 3 slot sized drum in a very short amount of time. They caught them on sand fleas. We tried to get out there but you had to know where the bar was or you would be in deep swift water. We decided the the searce and rescue had plenty to do without having to find our dead bodies so we turned around and came back. 

I wish another one would wash out. The park rangers said the next big hurricane would wash another one. 

Mullet


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The inlet*

I know snow's cut has some big flounder, but I think hands down, that was the best flounder hole anywhere around. I know what you mean Charlie about the drum there, phew. After I moved back here in 1994, I was down there Christmas Day Bored as H3ll. Trout rod and Mirro Lure (good ole 52m11). The drum out in front of that inlet looked like schooling mullet. One cast, one drum, one break! Only lure I had. The Tide was aping out too.
I dunno about another hurricane washing it through though mullet. I would believe that the water would have to come back through from the other (river) side to push it out good. Much like it tried to do in Floyd just behind the Aquarium. We most likely would have had another inlet there until the tractors went to work. Who knows though, you never can tell.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Inlet*

Ryan,

Where does the water come in now. Me and Danny fished it last time we were down. The water still has a pretty good current when the tide changes. What feeds this body of water now? 

Mullet


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The River*

The Cape Fear is the main feed now for the bays. It comes in through the walls in the bays. There are also numerous creeks behind bald head that are keeping water moving. In fact there are a couple of areas near Bald Head that you can actually get into the bays from the south if you know where you are going.

I think we are still going to hit it Wednesday, though I believe Ryan will be going tommorow as well.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*bait*

where is a good spot to get some bait around carolina/kure beach since seagull closed????


----------



## edwkrm (Dec 4, 2005)

*bait*

the best place i have found has been in monkey junction at alfords seafood. use to get it at b and b bait, but the mullet was always mush when i went to use it. wont be long before you can get a bunch outta the surf and bays i hope. been to darn hot down here. mainly sharks and some croakers is all i have seen taken. firespyder and myself havent had good luck this year. guess i need a boat, do some more free diving or alot more trips to hatteras..... hatteras sounds good to me


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*yep*

im not expecting a whole lot of action....just going down for a day and a half.......leaving in the morning............... any flounder around........going to ft fisher and probably north end of kure........any other places i should try.... not too famillar with area other than the places i metnioned...been about 4 yrs since ive been down


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> I think we are still going to hit it Wednesday, though I believe Ryan will be going tommorow as well.


yeah i think i'm gonna hit it up tomorrow afternoon on that rising tide. will report how it goes.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Boat dock*

Ryan,

I hear they are going to fix up the boat ramp down near the ferry. My father-in-law said it is going to be nice when they get finished. He also said that once it was finished the wall would no longer be available to walk out on. 

Is there any truth to that?? If so it is going to piss a ton of people off. I heard there are some nice fish come outta there from time to time. 

Mullet


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*From what I understand....*

I know they are dropping a boat load of money into that ramp. They are going to pave the parking lot and overall just make the place a little more user friendly. I think they've already dredged the channel again as boats weren't even using the ramp. They were backing in the water from the sand. It seems to me I did here something about the Wall, but I think it has to do more with people out there going to Zekes isle and getting hurt....Who knows. I do know that the secret is out about the bay and is "Flats Fishing" oppritunitys. Seems there is a little turf fued developing down there of sorts. The secret is out. Ir will not be to long before that place is stacked with boats.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Dock*

Ryan,


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Dock*

Ryan,
We used to put in there all the time. There are some nice fishing lurking in the water. We put it when the inlet was there. I have not fished it in a boat since the inlet filled in. 

There is a narrow place where there was a dam of some sort years prior. You have to be careful when you go thru this or you will lose a shear pin in your prop. If you launch a boat here much you will know exactly where I am talking about. Anyway you have to fish it on the side of the flow. Get downstream and fish. We drift fished it with mud minnows years ago and caught fish every time. Flounder and trout. 
If you fish on the bottom you get hung up alot.

We also flounder gigged this area alot in years past. We got lost in there several nights and had to wait until daylight. 

I thought about buying a yak and trying my luck again. It would be the perfect place to yak fish. The water is shallow and hard to navigate a boat unless you fish it alot. A yak would be perfect. 

Mullet


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Those places.*

I know about those places...Ask UNCDUB13 about the yaking...He hits it allot back there!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

aint no fish back there


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thats what I thought*

THe water is pretty much stagnet (sp?)


----------

